# White Gel Eyeliner??? where can I find one?



## Belini (Mar 16, 2009)

hey guys does anyone know a brand that has a white gel eyeliner?
I dont need pencil or crayon, was looking for a gel based one, similar to Bobbi brown and Mac fluidline.

thanks


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey guys does anyone know a brand that has a white gel eyeliner?
I dont need pencil or crayon, was looking for a gel based one, similar to Bobbi brown and Mac fluidline.

thanks_

 

coastal scents has gel liners, the white one is silk white. They compare to MAC. HTH!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

I you have access to Inglot they have a white gel eyeliner (matte) and it's a bit cheaper than MAC and definately the same quality


----------



## Brittni (Mar 16, 2009)

MAC Chromaline's apparently work well. They are a pro product and might not be recommended for the waterline, but I know people have used them and they work well.


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 16, 2009)

Coastal scents and its affordable!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 16, 2009)

Prestiege cosmetics and trucco have them as well


----------



## Aremisia (Mar 17, 2009)

I really like the coastal scents gel eyeliners as well. They work awesomely and are darned affordable too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Coastal Scents: Gel Liners
HTH!


----------

